# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  Studio di settore TG40U

## LucZan

Sottopongo alla riflessione il caso di una piccola societ&#224; immobiliare di locazione.
La societ&#224; affitta piccoli appartamenti ed un negozio ed ha normali costi gestionali di esercizio. 
Dopo decine di tentativi con GERICO 2007 sono giunto alla conclusione che di fatto &#232; impossibile che questa societ&#224; sia congrua.
In particolare preciso che i canoni di locazione dei contratti stipulati sono:
- superiori ai valori come stabiliti dall'art. 41-ter dpr n. 600/1973 (10% valore dell'immobile);
- sono nell'intervallo min-max dei prezzi rilevati nell'Osservatorio del Mercato Immobiliare tenuto dall'Agenzia del Territorio (circostanza questa che permette alla societ&#224; di ottenere la disapplicazione delle disposizioni delle societ&#224; non operative in sede di interpello - circ. Ag. Entr. n. 25 dd. 04.05.2007). 
Cercando di capire il motivo ho studiato la funzione di
ricavo dello studio di settore (disponibile nel sito di agenziaentrate), prevista per il cluster 1.
La nuova funzione di ricavo &#232; costruita utilizzando sostanzialmente:
- VARIABILI CONTABILI: i costi d'impresa (con coefficienti in media di 1,6 pari ad un incremento del 60% degli stessi nel calcolo del ricavo puntuale, cio&#232; per ogni 1.000€ di costi sono calcolati 1.600€ di ricavi);
- VARIABILI STRUTTURALI: i mq., il canone annuo a mq. ed il numero degli immobili (abitativi,commerciali, ecc.). 
Ipotizzando quindi un appartamento di 50 mq. con canone di 450,00 euro mensili: totale ricavi a mq. anno sono €
5.400,00/50= 108,00 euro/mq. all'anno (osservatorio immobiliare: € 90,00- €108,00 - ex art. 41-ter: € 101,04).
Quindi canone congruo in riferimento sia alla rendita catastale che all'Osservatorio dei Prezzi di mercato.
La funzione di ricavo dello studio di settore calcola cos&#236; il ricavo solo per la parte attinente LE VARIABILI STRUTTURALI:
mq. 50 x €30,5509 + €3649,3358 = €5.176,8808
In pratica per ogni unit&#224; immobiliare locata c'&#232; il "fisso" di €3.649,3358 ed una quota aggiuntiva variabile a mq. da un minimo di €30,5509 ad un massimo di € 70,7907 (in funzione della classe di prezzo di locazione a mq.).
Tenuto conto che al valore sopraindicato la funzione di ricavo somma anche tutto il montante calcolato sulle VARIABILI CONTABILI, che gli immobili non sono locati 12 mesi su 12 mesi ma anche solo per qualche mese dell'anno (quindi con ricavi effettivi sensibilmente inferiori) o con periodi di sfitto tra un contratto e l'altro, &#232; praticamente matematicamente impossibile che la societ&#224; sia congrua pur locando a prezzi di mercato. 
Si badi bene questo succede nonostante i ricavi da locazioni siano tutti allineati alle rendite catastali rivalutate
che ai valori forniti dall'Osservatorio dei prezzi immobiliari dell'Agenzia del Territorio. 
Chiedo se in sede di eventuale contenzioso/contradditorio il contribuente possa giustificare lo scostamento dei ricavi
dichiarati da quelli congrui sulla base di una duplice considerazione:
-l'errore di fondo di costruzione della stessa funzione di ricavo dello studio di settore, per l'eccessivo peso statistico del numero dei fabbricati locati soprattutto se piccoli;
- la congruit&#224; dei canoni di locazione in riferimento sia all'art. 41-ter DPR n. 600/73 che all'osservatorio dei prezzi del mercato mobiliare. 
Saluti

----------


## LucZan

Considerazioni generali. 
Mi allarma il fatto che ieri a Ballar&#242; &#232; stato chiaramente affermato che i nuovi studi di settore sono stati aggiornati dal Ministero senza rendere partecipi le associazioni di categoria, con l'intento poco malcelato di incassare. 
Altra affermazione dei politici presenti che ha "spiegato" i nuovi studi di settore:
in pratica  il reale scopo della revisione degli studi di settore &#232; recuperare tre miliardi di euro di maggiori entrate, e che, per questo scopo, gli studi di settore non sono tanto diversi dal precedente condono: con gli accertamenti automatici vogliono incassare come fossero una sorta di condono surrettizio, mantenendo inalterata la possibilit&#224; di accertamento.
Inoltre a propria discolpa &#232; stato sostenuto che pure il condono del precedente governo &#232; una sorta "ricatto" secondo l'equazione:
se non condoni ti accerto = se non ti adegui ti accerto. 
In pratica si dimostra che lo studio di settore da strumento di controllo, selezione dell'attivit&#224; di accertamento, st&#224; diventando esclusivamente un comodo e rapido strumento di accertamento su tutta la platea di contribuenti, piegato alle esigenze di cassa. 
Saluti.

----------

